# Le MacBook Unibody Blanc connaît des problèmes de fissures ?



## ii5 (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour. 

Interessé par l'achat d'un *macbook blanc*, j'ai effectué plusieurs recherches sur la toile pour me renseigner au sujet du produit; et surtout pour éviter d'acheter un X-ième ordinateur portable qui lâchera après dix mois d'utilisation. J'ai alors découvert que certains macbooks blancs (achetés en 2007, 2008) connaissent des fissures au niveau de leur coque :
*=>* http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-fissure-que-faire-164895.html

Je voudrais donc savoir si la *toute dernière génération de Macbooks blancs* souffrait du même problème, sachant qu'Apple améliore sans cesse ses produits. 

Merci Internautes


----------



## Ironfalcon (16 Juin 2009)

ii5 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Interessé par l'achat d'un *macbook blanc*, j'ai effectué plusieurs recherches sur la toile pour me renseigner au sujet du produit; et surtout pour éviter d'acheter un X-ième ordinateur portable qui lâchera après dix mois d'utilisation. J'ai alors découvert que certains macbooks blancs (achetés en 2007, 2008) connaissent des fissures au niveau de leur coque :
> *=>* http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-fissure-que-faire-164895.html
> ...



Je te répondrais oui et non, y a eu l'affaire du "defaut" mais ca n'a touché qu'une minorité, tout depend de l'utilisation et surtout du soin qu'apporte l'utilisateur à sa machine. Dans le doute, tente de trouver un unibody. Mais impossible de te garantir a 100 % que tu n'auras pas ce problème, et même sur n'importe quel PC portable avec du plastique.


----------



## max1392 (17 Juin 2009)

Salut à toi ii5 et Bienvenue ! 

Concernant les macBook blancs, c'est un peu la loterie, j'en ai eu 2 entre les mains. Le premier, de septembre 2007 a vu la partie du dessus où se situe le trackpad (le cas le plus répandu) se fissurer au bout de 8 mois. 
Apple m'a changé l'ensemble sans problème. Je l'ai revendu par la suite.
Puis j'en ai repris un et pour l'instant, cela fait 9 mois que je l'ai et aucune fissure quelle qu'elle soit à l'horizon.

De toute façon, sache que ce problème est traité par Apple même hors garantie, que le soin apporté par l'utilisateur ne change pas grand-chose et c'est donc un petit peu la loterie...

En tout cas, mis à part ce "problème" qui ne prive de toute façon pas l'utilisateur du bon usage de sa machine, ce macBook blanc est vraiment sympa à utiliser au quotidien !

Si tu peux avoir le macBook blanc au prix étudiant ou AOC, n'hésite pas !


----------



## planeteapple (17 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu le probleme et resolu par apple...sans souci 1 heure dans un premium resseler a annecy


----------



## Scalounet (19 Juillet 2010)

Salut toutes et tous 

j'ai une petite fêlure au niveau de la charnière de mon MB qui date de février (au niveau de la coque de l'écran), sachez qu'il existe depuis peu une reconnaissance d'Apple concernant ce défaut.... 

je vous donne le code correspondant au dossier au cas ou....


----------



## Tox (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux être plus précis ? 

Style une photo ou nous montrer ou la fêlure se situe ?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juillet 2010)

voici a quoi ça ressemble !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour les photos c'est plus clair maintenant 

Tu as plein de problème toi avec ton MB en ce moment.

Je viens de remarquer que j'ai le même début de fissure :s et du même coté !


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juillet 2010)

effectivement je collectionne depuis quelques jours ! 

regarde bien pour ton début de fissure, et si c'est vraiment le cas, appelle Apple en leur précisant que c'est visiblement connu... restera plus qu'a prendre rdv avec un centre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Je peux pas j'ai besoin de mon mac et ma fissure et petite et de toute façon défaut de fabrication, égal 2 ans. non?


----------



## Tox (21 Juillet 2010)

Drôle d'endroit pour cette fêlure. Sans la photo, je cherchais l'un des points de pression de la charnière, alors que c'est bêtement le capot...

Après les coques inférieures fragiles, voici les coques supérieures... 

Rien à signaler pour l'instant sur mes deux MB ; je croise les doigts.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Le mien date de décembre ( donc depuis la sortie quasiment ) et la fissure est vraiment petite ... mais bien présente, et exactement au même endroit et du même coté ... Encore un - pour le mac ....


----------



## Scalounet (22 Juillet 2010)

la fissure est a peine visible (même si de prime abord sur la photo elle paraît grosse)


----------



## Froooom (22 Juillet 2010)

Ca y est j'ai peur pour le mien ! 

Bon j'ai celui de Mai 2010 mais la coque n'a pas changé! Moi je la trouve énorme cette fissure!

Bon allez faut pas que je fasse le parano ! 

Edit: Merci pour le code, on ne sait jamais en effet


----------



## juliencO (22 Juillet 2010)

J'avoue je flippe un peu pour le mien maintenant, je pensai en avoir fini avec ces fissures en achetant le unibody mais cela est encore possible 

Merci pour le code on sait jamais effectivement ça peu servir, pour l'instant je touche du bois mon unibody acheté en mai 2010 n'a rien.


----------



## Scalounet (22 Juillet 2010)

franchement, sur la photo elle a l'air importante, mais quand vous regardez la coque a 1m vous ne la voyez pas (enfin si, car vous savez quelle est là, mais elle est vraiment très très très fine...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> franchement, sur la photo elle a l'air importante, mais quand vous regardez la coque a 1m vous ne la voyez pas (enfin si, car vous savez quelle est là, mais elle est vraiment très très très fine...)




Oui donc elle doit être comme la mienne enfaite ...


----------



## PaGo22 (24 Juillet 2010)

Une fissure d'origine est apparue sur mon macbook blanc acheté en décembre 2009.
La fissure est apparue près du port ethernet alors que je n'ai jamais utilisé celui-ci.

J'ai donc téléphoné à Apple qui m'a dit qu'il serait réparer à leurs frais, de plus, mon macbook est encore sous garantie.
Apparemment, on m'a mal renseigné, puisque la personne ne m'aurait pas donne un numéro de dossier mais juste le numéro d'appel. Le resseller premium refuse de le prendre sous garantie, va prendre des photos et les envoyer a apple pour étudier min cas. Après avoir envoyé des photos a Apple donc, refus de la prise sous garantie: raison: selon eux l'appareil aurait subi un choc.
Mais je persiste et je signe qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc! (Apple ne veut pas admettre que leurs appareils ne sont peut être pas parfaits?)
Du coup j'ai passé 30 minutes avec Apple hier... rien pour le moment.
Moi qui suis passé chez Apple en décembre ne pensant ne pas avoir de problème matériel et, dans le pire des cas, encore moins de problèmes de SAV... je commence à le regretter sérieusement!!!


----------



## RAMAN (3 Août 2010)

Il est évident qu'apple est assuré pour ce truc et n'oubliez pas que la garantie dite du constructeur de 2 ou 3 ans est en réalité bien supérieure en cas de vice de fabrication ou de conception.
Il est d'ailleurs curieux qu'ils n'aient pas procédé à un rappel de ces produits qui même si cela n'est pas dangereux nuit gravement à leur image commerciale
Donc en clair si vous insitez à plusieurs auprès d'Apple à mon avis cela sera résolu par un moyen ou un autre.
Les prix de leur MAC sont suffisamment chers par rapport à la concurrence pour qu'ils fassent des efforts !!:love:


----------



## PaGo22 (25 Août 2010)

En bataille pour la fissure de mon Macbook blanc... difficile de défendre ses droits! (voir ci-dessus)
Eux  pensent que cela est dû à un choc et moi de mon côté je maintiens que  mon appareil n'a subi aucun choc, c'est leur parole contre la mienne 
Payer un produit un tel prix pour avoir la qualité et aucun problème avec le SAV, et je m'aperçois de tout le contraire 
Que me conseillez vous de faire?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Oui mais le problème de la première fissure est bien un vice de fabrication, ta fissure pas forcement alors au final si même toi tu dis qu'il n'y pas eu de choc, tu ne peut pas être sure à 100 %, surtout que pour l'instant tu es le seul alors que pour l'autre fissure non ...


----------



## axool76 (25 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> voici a quoi ça ressemble !!



Bonjour,
Je viens de voir ce topic et l'image ci-dessus par la même occasion. J'ai donc vérifié si je n'avais pas ce problème sur mon macbook blanc unibody d'octobre 2009 et à ma grande surprise (mauvaise :hein: ) j'ai vu une mini fissure, exactement au même endroit.

En plus, j'ai une autre fissure, sur la bas droit de l'écran :


----------



## PaGo22 (30 Août 2010)

En même temps, pour ma fissure, elle est apparue un jour de chaleur et mon macbook n'a pas bougé de place par rapport à la veille...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

axool76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de voir ce topic et l'image ci-dessus par la même occasion. J'ai donc vérifié si je n'avais pas ce problème sur mon macbook blanc unibody d'octobre 2009 et à ma grande surprise (mauvaise :hein: ) j'ai vu une mini fissure, exactement au même endroit.
> 
> En plus, j'ai une autre fissure, sur la bas droit de l'écran :



J'ai la même, vraiment très ch*ant comme problème


----------



## Tox (30 Août 2010)

Et pas d'autre possibilité que de passer par la case SAV 

Plus ça va et plus j'ai l'impression qu'il faut toujours garder une ancienne machine sous le coude pour les aléas pris sous garantie...


----------



## chocojuliette (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

De mon côté 2 fissures au niveau des charnières de mon macbook de novembre 2009, dont une minuscule.
Aucune chute non plus. Il y a aussi un léger décalage quand je referme le clapet.
Suis allée aujourd'hui à l'équivalent d'un apple store (Belgique), où la gars m'a dit que c'était certainement parce que j'avais forcé l'ouverture... ben pas à ma connaissance....
Il m'a dit que chez Apple ils diraient certainement que c'est "esthétique et que le service technique ne réparerait pas si c'était eux qui appelait, du magasin...

Il m'a conseillé de téléphoner au SAV, en disant que j'aurais plus de chance. Ce que j'ai fait.

Là, le type que j'ai eu en ligne m'a dit qu'il allait demander une "exception" de prise en charge, ou un truc du genre, à son supérieur. 5' après il m'a dit que l'exception était acceptée et que je pouvais apporter mon mac dans un centre agréé pour la réparation. Je ne sais pas trop ce que veut dire cette exception, j'ai pas posé de question.
Bon j'ai pas encore été le déposer et apparemment il faudra au moins une dizaine de jours :-/
Je crois les doigts jusque là...


----------



## Scalounet (2 Septembre 2010)

suite a la demande de *desertea* qui m'a envoyé un MP concernant ce problème et dont je ne peux répondre car il a oublié d'activer la reception des MP...  


je vous redonne le code Apple concernant le problème de fissure sur la coque: *....... *

voila, j'espère qu'il vous sera utile !


----------



## desertea (2 Septembre 2010)

Merci Scalounet,

J'ai contacté Apple cet après midi. Ce problème est reconnu et la couverture est totale, même si la machine n'est plus sous garantie. (dixit technicien Apple)

Je dépose ma machine dès demain.



PS : les machines Apple sont loin d'être sans défaut !! Mon Macbook précédent pb de fissures pris en charge par le SAV !! mon MBA, charnière cassé, pris en charge par le SAV, et aujourd'hui un Macbook unibody pris également en charge par le SAV. 
Clair que la qualité n'est pas au top, mais il faut reconnaitre que le SAV est à la hauteur !! 

Un pote avec un ACER de 14 mois et la charnière explosé n'a rien pu obtenir !! poubelle !!


----------



## Verti (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Macbook blanc unibody acheté le 7 novembre 2009, et deux fissures sur chaque charnière (une petite fissure et une plus grosse). Je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte avant.
Ce macbook n'a quasiment jamais été déplacé, aucun choc ni rien. J'hésite à faire changer la coque, je pense que je vais attendre que les fissures s'agrandissent avant de contacter Apple...


----------



## PaGo22 (25 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part mon macbook date de Décembre 2009.
Difficile de se défendre quand on est de bonne foi et que c'est notre parole contre celle d'Apple.
Je persiste et signe que mon macbook n'est pas tombé et n'a pas changé de place lorsque la fissure est apparue mais eux estiment qu'elle est due à un choc... Apple n'a donc pas souhaité donner suite à ma demande ne prenant pas la garantie en compte!
C'est quand même quelque chose de mettre le prix pour du matériel de qualité et au final voir que le SAV ne suit pas!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

PaGo22 a dit:


> Pour ma part mon macbook date de Décembre 2009.
> Difficile de se défendre quand on est de bonne foi et que c'est notre parole contre celle d'Apple.
> Je persiste et signe que mon macbook n'est pas tombé et n'a pas changé de place lorsque la fissure est apparue mais eux estiment qu'elle est due à un choc... Apple n'a donc pas souhaité donner suite à ma demande ne prenant pas la garantie en compte!
> C'est quand même quelque chose de mettre le prix pour du matériel de qualité et au final voir que le SAV ne suit pas!



Je persiste et signe que ta "fissure" n'est pas dans les cas connus et que même si APPLE peut être de mauvaise foi ... tu as très bien pu le cogner sans t'en rendre compte.


----------



## PaGo22 (29 Septembre 2010)

Oui la situation est délicate je suis d'accord, d'autant plus que l'ordinateur n'a pas bougé lors de l'apparition de la fissure...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

PaGo22 a dit:


> Oui la situation est délicate je suis d'accord, d'autant plus que l'ordinateur n'a pas bougé lors de l'apparition de la fissure...



Ou tu l'as remarqué plus tard parce on regarde pas tous tout le temps, les contours de notre ordinateur .... Dommage pour toi, mais là je pense que APPLE n'a pas été de mauvaise foi ...


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Octobre 2010)

PaGo22 a dit:


> Pour ma part mon macbook date de Décembre 2009.
> Difficile de se défendre quand on est de bonne foi et que c'est notre parole contre celle d'Apple.
> Je persiste et signe que mon macbook n'est pas tombé et n'a pas changé de place lorsque la fissure est apparue mais eux estiment qu'elle est due à un choc... Apple n'a donc pas souhaité donner suite à ma demande ne prenant pas la garantie en compte!
> C'est quand même quelque chose de mettre le prix pour du matériel de qualité et au final voir que le SAV ne suit pas!


 

Alors selon mon experience , nous avons eu deux cas comme celui là dans notre centre agréé . Il faut que le client ( donc toi ) , aille en centre et demande au technicien de voir directement avec Apple . Le technicien devra alors envoyé des photos à Apple , qui decidera oui ou non de faire l echange . Dans les deux cas que nous avons eu , j ai obtenu le remplacement de l ecran . C' est un probleme qu' on a pu voir plusieurs fois , et qui n' est certainement pas dû à un choc .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Alors selon mon experience , nous avons eu deux cas comme celui là dans notre centre agréé . Il faut que le client ( donc toi ) , aille en centre et demande au technicien de voir directement avec Apple . Le technicien devra alors envoyé des photos à Apple , qui decidera oui ou non de faire l echange . Dans les deux cas que nous avons eu , j ai obtenu le remplacement de l ecran . C' est un probleme qu' on a pu voir plusieurs fois , et qui n' est certainement pas dû à un choc .



C'est quoi le rapport ? Lui c'est le port ethernet, changer l'écran (la coque ou le tout) c'est pour les fissures connu d'APPLE.


----------



## C@cTuS (8 Octobre 2010)

Oula autant pour moi , en voyant les photos de Axool76 , j ai cru qu il s agissait des memes fissures



il est temps d aller faire dodo je crois


----------



## ggeb (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de m'inscrire, je rencontre aussi un soucis de fissure(s) (et un autre soucis, j'y reviendrai)

Je possède un MacBook unibody blanc.. de février dernier. J'ai pour habitude de prendre soin de mon matériel, de ne pas abuser sur les charnières..

..mais au bout de quelques mois à peine une fissure s'est fait connaitre d'un bord d'une charnière jusque sur le "top". Elle fait environ 1cm, elle est plutôt lisse au toucher o).

Autre soucis, qui ne concerne pas les fissures..

..Le dessous du MacBook est recouvert d'une texture anti-dérapante, une sorte matière caoutchoutesque, c'est une coquille souple qui est apparemment simplement vissée/clipsée.

Cette coquille s'est mise d'abord à gonfler à un endroit.. Et maintenant, depuis aujourd'hui, elle vient de se déclipser, laissant les vis..bien vissées à la carcasse, mais la coquille pendouille dans le vide sur un côté.

Pour la fissure j'espère un changement de coque 

Vont-ils tiquer sur cette histoire de "coquille"/couvercle pour le dessous ? 

Je n'ai pas d'Apple Store proche..enfin, je crois qu'il y a des boutiques "Premium Reseller" comme YouCast..


----------



## ggeb (11 Octobre 2010)

ggeb a dit:


> (...)
> Je n'ai pas d'Apple Store proche..enfin, je crois qu'il y a des boutiques "Premium Reseller" comme YouCast..



Désolé du doublon, je crois ne pas avoir trouvé le bouton d'édition :rose:

Merci d'avoir déplacé mon message dans ce topic, mon soucis de fissure est exactement celui de Scalounet (ci-dessus et page précédente donc) ainsi qu'Axool apparemment.


Rencontrez-vous un soucis de gonflement de la surface ant-dérapante sous le MB ? (simple question même si c'est off topic..)


----------



## Scalounet (11 Octobre 2010)

salut ggeb, 

concernant ta question sur le dessous, regarde ici (http://forums.macg.co/macbook/le-dessous-se-barre-373631.html)


----------



## PaGo22 (14 Octobre 2010)

Je suis bien allé dans un centre agréé (il y a quelques mois) qui a pris des photos mais la prise sous garantie a été refusé.
Je fais pourtant attention et mon ordinateur n'est jamais tombé.
Ça fait quand même mal d'avoir un macbook sous garantie et de ne pas pouvoir faire fonctionner la garantie...

http://data.imagup.com/2/1287028222.JPG


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

On voit pas trop vu la qualité la "fissure" est droite ? Je dis sa parce que sa ressemble aussi beaucoup à une rayure .... j'en ai fait une aussi sur le dessus sans faire exprès ... je m'en suis rendu compte largement après ...


----------



## govald2002 (19 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi j'ai lu ce topic !! 
Ben voilà, j'ai aussi des fissures !!! Super...

Faut-il passer un coup de fil à Apple ou faut-il faire directe une visite ds un centre agrée ?
(encore sous garantie)

Ton code, Scalounet, c'est pour faire pression sur le SAV !?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Scalounet (20 Octobre 2010)

govald2002 a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai lu ce topic !!
> Ben voilà, j'ai aussi des fissures !!! Super...
> 
> Faut-il passer un coup de fil à Apple ou faut-il faire directe une visite ds un centre agrée ?
> ...



salut govald2002,

ce code est en fait un code personnel attribué par Apple concernant ce défaut ! 

sachant cependant, qu'un code a été attribué a une personne, cela peut vous permettre d'en parler lors d'un entretien avec le SAV si jamais on vous donnait un avis négatif sur ce problème !


----------



## govald2002 (20 Octobre 2010)

Merci Scalounet... 

Vais appeler pour voir ce qu'ils me disent...


----------



## govald2002 (21 Octobre 2010)

Ça y est coup de fil passé au SAV d'Apple...
La chance c'est que la garantie de mon macbook se finit ds 20 jours... 

J'ai le droit de passer ds un atelier Apple et j'ai un numéro de suivi...
Je pense donc que la réparation va être prise en charge !? :hein:


----------



## ggeb (23 Octobre 2010)

Hello tout le monde,

Merci Scalounet, mon soucis de gonflement/_declipssage_ de la surface est bien le même que le tien.

Mais voici, une dizaine de jours, que j'ai porté mon MacBook dans un YouCast, je viens de le récupérer, comme convenu c'est passé en garantie : 

- le dessous tout neuf (je ferais gaf' désormais où je pose le MB...) .. 

- Et carrément un nouvel écran, un nouveau bloc écran.. La gentille personne qui s'est occupée de mon MB m'a dit qu'ils ne se faisaient même plus ch*er avec la coquille, ils remplacent carrément l'écran entier..

Sur la facture, ça chiffre quand même à env. 343eur HT ..


----------



## Mr-ionman (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvel inscrit sur ce forum.

Je profite de ce topic qui concerne les éventuels défauts physiques liée à la conception du Macbook unibody blanc.

J'aimerai poser une question aux possédants de ce modèle (fin 2009 et 2010) :

Avez-vous sur la coque inférieure (celle du clavier) des traces permanentes laissées par la coque supérieure et ses bordures (autour de l'écran) ?

Sur mon MacBook, acheté en octobre 2009), j'ai des traces de ces contours, à la fois le contour extérieur (celui qui est entouré de l'espèce de gomme dure) et le contour intérieur (celui qui est à côté de l'écran). Ces deux 'bordures' ont laissé des traces quasiment continues qui forment un circuit autour de la zone du clavier et du trackpad, certainement causés quand le MacBook est fermé.

Avez-vous le même problème, plus ou moins apparent ?

Lors d'une visite dans un SAV Apple pour un autre soucis, j'ai montré le problème mais la personne n'a pas voulu le prendre en charge. Ca ne m'étonnait pas trop mais bon.


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

Sur mes deux MB unibody, il y a cette marque. Par contre, je suis presque sûr qu'un coup de polish la fera disparaître...


----------



## Mr-ionman (24 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayé. Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà fait. Le problème du polish c'est que c'est sensé faire disparaitre des rayures par d'autres (micro) rayures.


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

Prends un polish pour peinture neuve. Tu n'auras pas de micro-rayures.


----------



## Mr-ionman (24 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un Polish pour micro rayures. Je viens de m'acharner méticuleusement pour un résultat loin d'être parfait. Ya pas vraiment de grande différence. C'est pas vraiment fait pour du plastique, même verni :/


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

Tu n'as pas dû prendre le bon polish...


----------



## Mr-ionman (24 Octobre 2010)

J'ai surtout pris ce que j'avais sous la main à la maison 

J'irai voir en magasin ce que je peux trouver de plus adapté.


----------



## nathanspv (27 Octobre 2010)

Salut,
J'ai le même problème de micro rayures mais ce ne sera pas pris en compte puisque une mention des conditions générales de garantie exclut les problèmes purement esthétiques apparemment.
Sinon en parlant de micro-rayures, en montrant une trace sur mon écran au SAV, le technicien m'a répondu que cette trace apparaissait régulièrement sur le macbook. Je parle de cela car la trace ressemble aux traces visibles sur la coque inférieure.


----------



## Ekow (28 Octobre 2010)

Bien le bonsoir à tous,

Sur mon macbook unibody late 2009 (il me semble...), j'ai remarqué récemment une sorte "d'impact", qui aurait tendance à fissurer... Il se situe sur la coque inférieur, entre le voyant de veille et l'ergo qui sert à ouvrir le capot. Je prend soins de mes affaires, encore plus de mon macbook et de souvenir, j'ai jamais tapé un truc dedans qui aurait pu causer ça :/

Je peux pas prendre de photo pour le moment mais vous pensez que ça pourrait passer en garantie ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Non encore une fois les fissures concernent seulement la coque de l'écran. Pour l'instant. I


----------



## Senden (28 Octobre 2010)

Faux, j'avais des fissures sur l'écran ainsi que sur le case (à côté du voyant), et tout a été pris en charge pas Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Tu aurais du prendre une photo pour l'instant rare sont ceux qui ont eu un avis positif concernant la prise en charge sur la coque inférieur.


----------



## Tox (3 Novembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> voici a quoi ça ressemble !!



J'ai découvert une fissure semblable (mais 75% moins étendue) sur l'autre charnière de mon MB unibody de novembre 2009 (soit une toute première série). Je reviens à l'instant de l'Apple Store. La machine a été prise en charge. 

Mon deuxième MB unibody, série plus récente (janvier 2010) ne présente pour l'instant aucun défaut, malgré un usage bien plus nomade que son grand frère de novembre 2009.


----------



## PierreG. (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, tout nouveau ici même, et tout nouveau dans le monde des portables Apple. 

J'ai fait l'aquisition d'un macbook unibody il y a deux semaines, et à ma grande surprise, un début de fissure apparait à la charnière, c'est à dire exactement au même endroit que dans les autres cas. Cela montre qu'il ne s'agit nullement de la façon dont on utilise sont portable, le miens n'a pas bougé depuis qu'il est sorti de son carton... Le design semble etre à l'origine de cette faiblesse, la courbe est probablement "risqué". 

Cela ne m'empeche pas d'etre très satisfait de mon mac, mais il faut avoué que c'est tout de meme dommage pour une telle machine. Visiblement, Aplle semble prendre en charge le problème, est ce que cela continuera ? A suivre ...


----------



## Tox (3 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'ai découvert une fissure semblable (mais 75% moins étendue) sur l'autre charnière de mon MB unibody de novembre 2009 (soit une toute première série). Je reviens à l'instant de l'Apple Store. La machine a été prise en charge.
> 
> Mon deuxième MB unibody, série plus récente (janvier 2010) ne présente pour l'instant aucun défaut, malgré un usage bien plus nomade que son grand frère de novembre 2009.



Machine déposée le 3 novembre 2010 à 11h. Machine réparée et récupérée le 3 novembre 2010 à 16h. Merci l'Apple Store !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Machine déposée le 3 novembre 2010 à 11h. Machine réparée et récupérée le 3 novembre 2010 à 16h. Merci l'Apple Store !


tu as couché ? 

Non mais sérieusement tu as eu de la chance, se sera pas 1 jours pour tout le monde, sa dépend de beaucoup de chose


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> tu as couché ?
> 
> Non mais sérieusement tu as eu de la chance, se sera pas 1 jours pour tout le monde, sa dépend de beaucoup de chose



On ne pourrait pas mettre en place un sondage pour connaitre le % de Macbook Unibody touché?

Est ce que la dernière révision connait les mêmes soucis?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Le miens est de 2009 et j'en ai ...


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2010)

Les fissures ont eu raison de moi... :rateau:

J'ai pris l'Applecare sur le premier et le deuxième risque de prendre le même chemin.

PS : l'échange standard du capot fissuré y compris une nouvelle dalle et une nouvelle webcam équivaut au prix de l'Applecare, tout est dit ! Et je ne compte pas la TVA...


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

Fuck, je vais peut être allé voir du cote du petit nouveau....

...Mba:rateau:


----------



## govald2002 (7 Novembre 2010)

Echange std de l'écran complet... Nickel plus de fissure...
Par contre, cette nouvelle dalle me semble moins uniforme que la précédente...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Les fissures ont eu raison de moi... :rateau:
> 
> J'ai pris l'Applecare sur le premier et le deuxième risque de prendre le même chemin.
> 
> PS : l'échange standard du capot fissuré y compris une nouvelle dalle et une nouvelle webcam équivaut au prix de l'Applecare, tout est dit ! Et je ne compte pas la TVA...



De toute façon les défauts de fabrication c'est 3 ans non ?


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2010)

Disons que le service dont j'ai bénéficié m'a motivé pour l'achat de l'Applecare. Et puis, surtout, pas envie de me prendre la tête pour 8.50  par mois


----------



## Sucrier (14 Novembre 2010)

Deux jours depuis l'achat, on va voir


----------



## lolotoulon (6 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

nouveau sur le forum j'en profite pour vous dire que mon macbook de décembre 2009 présentait depuis peu une fissure identique au niveau de la charnière, la réparation à été prise en charge par apple sans aucun problème.


----------



## cloclo5743 (13 Décembre 2010)

Que APPLE comprenne une bonne fois pour toute sans faire de la mauvaise qu'ils ont tord, et que les plastiques fendus sont de mauvaise qualité. C'est lassant de voir les arguments qu'ils utilisent: ce genre d'arguments détestables qui consiste à nier, envers et contre tout, c'est une attitude honteuse qui ne s'explique pas, et qui ne les grandis pas. J'ai reçu ce soir une photo qui montre à l'identique le problème que je subi aussi.





RAMAN a dit:


> Il est évident qu'apple est assuré pour ce truc et n'oubliez pas que la garantie dite du constructeur de 2 ou 3 ans est en réalité bien supérieure en cas de vice de fabrication ou de conception.
> Il est d'ailleurs curieux qu'ils n'aient pas procédé à un rappel de ces produits qui même si cela n'est pas dangereux nuit gravement à leur image commerciale
> Donc en clair si vous insitez à plusieurs auprès d'Apple à mon avis cela sera résolu par un moyen ou un autre.
> Les prix de leur MAC sont suffisamment chers par rapport à la concurrence pour qu'ils fassent des efforts !!:love:




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

Mon ordinateur à été acheté le 20 décembre 2009. Il a donc moins d'un an, et j'estime que je bénéficie au moins d'une garantie de 12 mois. Mais APPLE est d'une lamentable mauvaise foi. J'ai reçu ce soir même 3 photos explicites du défaut de plastique qui part de la prise Ethernet pour aller au clavier , photos envoyées par une victime tout comme moi d'un problème de plastique. Mon appareil n'a jamais subi de choc, et je n'ai jamais utilisé de prise Ethernet. APPLE fait dire par la FNAC que ce défaut n'existe pas, alors que cela crève les yeux. La FNAC se dit tributaire des décisions d'APPLE, en fait c'est un jeu de ping pong entre APPLE et la FNAC 





Artguillaume a dit:


> Le miens est de 2009 et j'en ai ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

La fnac n'a rien a voir dans l'histoire.

Va voir APPLE.

Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit ton problème n'est pas dans les vices cachés.

La fissure intervient sur la coque supérieur du macbook, pour l'instant il n'y a aucun problème reconnu sur la coque inférieur sauf sur le plastique gris.

Enfin tu es dans le même cas que PAGO22 ou tu es PAGO22 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




Scalounet a dit:


> voici a quoi ça ressemble !!



Voici les fissures reconnu, et aussi celle au coin de l'écran.


----------



## nanou0508 (13 Décembre 2010)

bonjour. j'ai achetée mon mac sur refurg en octobre 2010 donc il est reconditionné et cette aprem je me suis rendu compte qu'il était fissurée sur la coque de l'écran près des charnières. les charnières c'est bien se qui permet d'ouvrir et de fermer l'écran? que doit faire? appeller apple ou allée au Iconcept près de chez moi.
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

nanou0508 a dit:


> bonjour. j'ai achetée mon mac sur refurg en octobre 2010 donc il est reconditionné et cette aprem je me suis rendu compte qu'il était fissurée sur la coque de l'écran près des charnières. les charnières c'est bien se qui permet d'ouvrir et de fermer l'écran? que doit faire? appeller apple ou allée au Iconcept près de chez moi.
> merci d'avance



prend une photo, la charnière c'est la partie de la coque supérieur (écran) qui est lié à la partie inférieur. (tout le reste de l'ordi)


----------



## cloclo5743 (14 Décembre 2010)

Mon pauvre, si tu as affaire à APPLE ton problème est loin d'être résolu. Tes interlocuteurs utiliseront tous les arguments pour te démontrer que tu as tord. Ceux sont des gens d'une particulière mauvaise foi, et pour te démontrer qu'ils sont tout puissants, et que tu n'as pas les yeux en face des trous, ils feront en sorte que tu ne bénéficieras d'aucune garantie, même la garantie de base du constructeur dans le cadre d'un achat d'un objet acheté neuf.





nanou0508 a dit:


> bonjour. j'ai achetée mon mac sur refurg en octobre 2010 donc il est reconditionné et cette aprem je me suis rendu compte qu'il était fissurée sur la coque de l'écran près des charnières. les charnières c'est bien se qui permet d'ouvrir et de fermer l'écran? que doit faire? appeller apple ou allée au Iconcept près de chez moi.
> merci d'avance


----------



## cloclo5743 (14 Décembre 2010)

Non, je ne suis pas PaGo22, mais effectivement, il m'a envoyé hier plusieurs photos de son problème. Il est identique au mien, la fente se situe au même endroit. Je suis très déçu par l'attitude de APPLE, je pensais qu'on pouvait avoir confiance, mais je me trompais. Pour la FNAC, ça n'est pas mieux, ils se rangent les yeux fermés au diagnostic de APPLE; Je crois que je vais revenir au bon SONY, qui à fait ses preuves, et qui a un SAV irréprochable. Bon à présent, je sais, que la confiance, ça se mérite. Cependant, dans la mesure où la FNAC commercialise le produit, elle doit donner à ses clients la garantie d'intervenir d'une façon neutre et loyale en cas de litige, mais ça n'est pas le cas. Contrairement à ce que tu dis la FNAC est partie prenante dans la mesure où elle perçoit des bénéfices sur les produits vendus. D'autre part le problème touche les plastiques utilisés, et quelque soit l'endroit où se situe le problème il serait normal que la garantie fonctionne (hors mis lorsque l'appareil est tombé, ou à été choqué). Finalement, je me demande si il ne vaut pas mieux acheter ces produits chez DARTY ou CARREFOUR qui défendent leurs clients pied à pied..





Artguillaume a dit:


> La fnac n'a rien a voir dans l'histoire.





Artguillaume a dit:


> Va voir APPLE.
> 
> Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit ton problème n'est pas dans les vices cachés.
> 
> ...


----------



## lolotoulon (14 Décembre 2010)

quelque chose a prendre en compte aussi c'est l'etat générale de la machine.

je m'explique mon macbook a ete pris en charge par apple pour les probleme de fissure charnière mais au moment de la prise en charge dans un SAV agréé apple la personne receptionnant l'appareil a fait une inspection tres minutieuse de son état.

Apres elle m'a confirmé que le probleme etant "cosmétique"  c'est apple et apple seul qui décide, pour moi aucun souci apple a donné son accord immédiatement et la machine était prête le lendemain avec ue coque et ecran neuf(etrange de devoir tout remplacer ..)

quand j'ai recup mon macbook j'ai dit ma satisfaction quand a la prise en charge et la rapidité de l'opération, et là on m'a répondu que vu l'état impeccable du mac apple n'avait fait aucune difficulté mais que cela n'était pas toujours le cas.

Moralité pour les pb cosmetique attention a l'état générale de la machine rayures coups bosse....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

cloclo5743 : Pour les vices cachés c'est uniquement le constructeur.

La fnac comme tu l'as dis se contente d'envoyer dans un centre apple, ou ils font eux même les réparations si c'est simple (changement de lecteur CD ... )


----------



## cloclo5743 (27 Décembre 2010)

RAMAN a dit:


> Il est évident qu'apple est assuré pour ce truc et n'oubliez pas que la garantie dite du constructeur de 2 ou 3 ans est en réalité bien supérieure en cas de vice de fabrication ou de conception.
> Il est d'ailleurs curieux qu'ils n'aient pas procédé à un rappel de ces produits qui même si cela n'est pas dangereux nuit gravement à leur image commerciale
> Donc en clair si vous insitez à plusieurs auprès d'Apple à mon avis cela sera résolu par un moyen ou un autre.
> Les prix de leur MAC sont suffisamment chers par rapport à la concurrence pour qu'ils fassent des efforts !!:love:


APPLE n'en a rien à faire des plaintes des clients pour les fentes apparaissant sur les plastiques des MACBOOK blancs. Voilà une bien curieuse conception du SAV pour un ordinateur acheté neuf à la FNAC, et qui n'a pas encore un an. Le problème de la mauvaise qualité des plastiques est tout à fait connu chez APPLE, mais le SAV vous oppose toujours la même réponse ridicule, à savoir que l'appareil à été bousculé, et qu'il a subi un choc. Or mon appareil n'a jamais changé de place depuis la sortie de son carton. Il est posé sur mon bureau, sur un petit tapis en feutrine, d'autre part, il n'est pas nomade, pour la bonne raison que je possède deux SONY VAIO, dont un ultra portable qui pèse à peine 1KILO, (batterie comprise). Alors, que APPLE cesse d'avoir cette attitude d'interlocuteur de mauvaise foi. Mon PC a été envoyé au SAV APPLE, qui n'a pas reconnu le défaut au niveau du plastique, et qui me l'a renvoyé dans le même état, c'est à dire avec une fente au clavier (fente qui part de la prise Ethernet au clavier). Le devis de réparation proposé par APPLE se monte à 230, somme que je refuse de payer compte tenu de l'absence de faute de ma part. La seule solution proposée par APPLE, c'est de mettre un "petit trait d' araldite", pour éviter que tout le clavier ne soit atteint. Je n'ai jamais rencontré un SAV aussi minable, pourtant de nombreux forums relatent les mêmes problèmes de fentes sur des PC neufs du même modèle, et encore sous garantie constructeurs. Faut il encore accorder notre confiance à des gens pareils, c'est la question qu'il faut se poser avant d'acheter un ordinateur . Quant à l'image commerciale de la marque, pour l'instant APPLE ne se sent pas concerné.


----------



## cloclo5743 (27 Décembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> On ne pourrait pas mettre en place un sondage pour connaitre le % de Macbook Unibody touché?
> 
> Est ce que la dernière révision connait les mêmes soucis?




APPLE qui nous impose systématiquement une fin de non recevoir, alors qu'ils savent  très bien que nous avons raison. Quand un appareil est acheté NEUF, qu'il est posé sur un bureau dès la sortie du carton, et qu'il est utilisé avec beaucoup de précautions, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus pour ne pas l'abîmer. A présent, il ne reste qu'une explication, c'est de reconnaitre que la marque à la pomme tente de nous gruger pour ne pas remplir l'élémentaire obligation d'un SAV, c'est à dire remplacer la pièce sous garantie, surtout quand "le phénomène" se produit au cours de la première année. APPLE aurait paraît il une assurance pour ce genre d'incident, mais le système bonus malus doit exister, comme pour les voitures, et ils veulent limiter le nombre de sinistres pour ne pas augmenter la prime d'assurance. Il reste la solution de se retourner contre le vendeur, (en ce qui me concerne, la FNAC) pour exiger qu'une solution soit trouvée entre APPLE et le vendeur. Cependant, la FNAC commercialise, en toute connaissance un produit qu'elle sait défectueux, qu'elle prenne donc ses responsabilités. Lorsque la FNAC (ou autre) vend un article, elle touche un pourcentage, alors que le problème soit réglé entre le fabriquant et le distributeur. Une plainte est en cours contre APPLE, et même si cela devait nous mener au Tribunal, je n'hésiterai pas. QUE CHOISIR est très intéressé par l'affaire. Le fils de l'avocate qui m'a reçu a le même problème sur son MACBOOK blanc. Je vous invite à me rejoindre, l'action ne sera que plus efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> On ne pourrait pas mettre en place un sondage pour connaitre le % de Macbook Unibody touché?
> 
> Est ce que la dernière révision connait les mêmes soucis?




APPLE  nous impose systématiquement une fin de non recevoir, alors qu'ils savent  très bien que nous avons raison. Quand un appareil est acheté NEUF, qu'il est posé sur un bureau dès la sortie du carton, et qu'il est utilisé avec beaucoup de précautions, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus pour ne pas l'abîmer. A présent, il ne reste qu'une explication, c'est de reconnaitre que la marque à la pomme tente de nous gruger pour ne pas remplir l'élémentaire obligation d'un SAV, c'est à dire remplacer la pièce sous garantie, surtout quand "le phénomène" se produit au cours de la première année. APPLE aurait paraît il une assurance pour ce genre d'incident, mais le système bonus malus doit exister, comme pour les voitures, et ils veulent limiter le nombre de sinistres pour ne pas augmenter la prime d'assurance. Il reste la solution de se retourner contre le vendeur, (en ce qui me concerne, la FNAC) pour exiger qu'une solution soit trouvée entre APPLE et le vendeur. Cependant, la FNAC commercialise, en toute connaissance un produit qu'elle sait défectueux, qu'elle prenne donc ses responsabilités. Lorsque la FNAC (ou autre) vend un article, elle touche un pourcentage, alors que le problème soit réglé entre le fabriquant et le distributeur. Une plainte est en cours contre APPLE, et même si cela devait nous mener au Tribunal, je n'hésiterai pas. QUE CHOISIR est très intéressé par l'affaire. Le fils de l'avocate qui m'a reçu a le même problème sur son MACBOOK blanc. Je vous invite à me rejoindre, l'action ne sera que plus efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> On ne pourrait pas mettre en place un sondage pour connaitre le % de Macbook Unibody touché?
> 
> Est ce que la dernière révision connait les mêmes soucis?




APPLE  nous impose systématiquement une fin de non recevoir, alors qu'ils savent  très bien que nous avons raison. Quand un appareil est acheté NEUF, qu'il est posé sur un bureau dès la sortie du carton, et qu'il est utilisé avec beaucoup de précautions, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus pour ne pas l'abîmer. A présent, il ne reste qu'une explication, c'est de reconnaitre que la marque à la pomme tente de nous gruger pour ne pas remplir l'élémentaire obligation d'un SAV, c'est à dire remplacer la pièce sous garantie, surtout quand "le phénomène" se produit au cours de la première année. APPLE aurait paraît il une assurance pour ce genre d'incident, mais le système bonus malus doit exister, comme pour les voitures, et ils veulent limiter le nombre de sinistres pour ne pas augmenter la prime d'assurance. Il reste la solution de se retourner contre le vendeur, (en ce qui me concerne, la FNAC) pour exiger qu'une solution soit trouvée entre APPLE et le vendeur. Cependant, la FNAC commercialise, en toute connaissance un produit qu'elle sait défectueux, qu'elle prenne donc ses responsabilités. Lorsque la FNAC (ou autre) vend un article, elle touche un pourcentage, alors que le problème soit réglé entre le fabriquant et le distributeur. Une plainte est en cours contre APPLE, et même si cela devait nous mener au Tribunal, je n'hésiterai pas. QUE CHOISIR est très intéressé par l'affaire. Le fils de l'avocate qui m'a reçu a le même problème sur son MACBOOK blanc. Je vous invite à me rejoindre, l'action ne sera que plus efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Prends un polish pour peinture neuve. Tu n'auras pas de micro-rayures.




Il ne font pas confondre micro rayure, et fente. La micro rayure n'est qu'un problème d'esthétique, sans grande conséquence, alors que la fente dans la plastique remet en cause le bon fonctionnement du PC. Le prolongement du phénomène  sur le clavier évolue, et bientôt, il faudra, soit se plier aux conditions de APPLE, soit mettre à la poubelle un appareil acheté NEUF, (même pas reconditionné, donc payé moins cher). Dans tous les cas, on est grugé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui mais le problème de la première fissure est bien un vice de fabrication, ta fissure pas forcement alors au final si même toi tu dis qu'il n'y pas eu de choc, tu ne peut pas être sure à 100 %, surtout que pour l'instant tu es le seul alors que pour l'autre fissure non ...




Artguillaume, tu te trompes complétement. Mon PC est passé directement de l'emballage à mon bureau. Il est posé sur un petit feutre de 2mn d'épaisseur. Appareil, jamais déplacé, jamais sorti. Possédant un petit SONY VAIO (1Kg batterie comprise), je ne vois pas pourquoi je me déplacerai avec un appareil qui a un poids double. Alors tout comme Pago, je suis sur que mon appareil n'a subi aucun choc. Désolé de te contredire.


----------



## cloclo5743 (28 Décembre 2010)

PaGo22 a dit:


> En bataille pour la fissure de mon Macbook blanc... difficile de défendre ses droits! (voir ci-dessus)
> Eux  pensent que cela est dû à un choc et moi de mon côté je maintiens que  mon appareil n'a subi aucun choc, c'est leur parole contre la mienne
> Payer un produit un tel prix pour avoir la qualité et aucun problème avec le SAV, et je m'aperçois de tout le contraire
> Que me conseillez vous de faire?




Je devais acheter 2 I PAD pour Noël, pour les fêtes de fin d'années, mais finalement les problèmes de plastique ont fait que je me suis dirigé vers une autre marque. Inutile de se battre contre APPLE, qui ne sait plus quoi dire, ni plus quoi faire pour échapper à la plus élémentaire "honnêteté" envers ses clients. Il n'est pas utile de renforcer des gens pareils en achetant leurs produits, cela reviendrait à leur donner raison, et à leur permettre de persister dans leur mauvaise foi. Tous les produits (électroniques) chez moi, et ceux de mes enfants étaient de marque APPLE, mais à présent, compte tenue de leur attitude "de souk", je vais soigneusement éviter la pomme (trop de pépins), et surtout une attitude nauséabonde. Dans quelque temps, il perdrons de leur arrogance.


----------



## Tox (28 Décembre 2010)

Et pourquoi tout ou rien ? Apple n'a pas une vision marketing qui plaît à tous. Libre à chacun de bénéficier de OS X, mais de renier iOS et son système fermé, pour ne pas dire figé. Bref, on peut acquérir un laptop de la Pomme et utiliser un smartphone ou une tablette Android. Ainsi, on a le meilleur des deux mondes.

De ton point de vue, il y a un problème de fissures sur le MB unibody blanc. Tu peux batailler, obtenir une réparation et passer au MBP ou aussi, si tu n'as pas la réparation et que ce bobo esthétique t'est insupportable, trouver un acheteur moins regardant pour ta machine et passer au MBP. Ça sert à ça le marché de l'occasion. 

"Keep cool" !


----------



## tchoocolate (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour ma part je viens d'appeler l'apple care, je lui ai expliqué mon problème de fissure...
Il a du appeler Apple et "exceptionnellement" mon macbook est pris en charge a 100% par Apple.

Sympa mais bon pour un ordinateur décrit en je cite " polycarbonate inaltérable", je trouve ça un peu moyen...

Voila ça a marché pour moi, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut juste tombé sur le mec sympa


----------



## cloclo5743 (29 Décembre 2010)

tchoocolate a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens d'appeler l'apple care, je lui ai expliqué mon problème de fissure...
> Il a du appeler Apple et "exceptionnellement" mon macbook est pris en charge a 100% par Apple.
> 
> Sympa mais bon pour un ordinateur décrit en je cite " polycarbonate inaltérable", je trouve ça un peu moyen...
> ...




Vous avez beaucoup de chance, moi, cela fait deux mois que je me bats contre "un mur", mais rien n'y fait, c'est parole contre parole, et bien sur APPLE a le poids que l'on sait.


----------



## tchoocolate (29 Décembre 2010)

cloclo5743 a dit:


> Vous avez beaucoup de chance, moi, cela fait deux mois que je me bats contre "un mur", mais rien n'y fait, c'est parole contre parole, et bien sur APPLE a le poids que l'on sait.




Fait un scandale dans un apple store en montrant ton macbook à ceux qui veulent en acheter un, peu-être qu'il changerons d'avis...?

Moi le mec de l'apple care m'a dit que je pouvais faire passer d'autre machine maintenant que j'ai "une porte d'entrée" donc je ne sais pas comment on peut faire mais je pourrais peut-etre faire passer ton mb en prétendant que c'est le mien.

à toi de voir, si tu y arrive vraiment pas, je pense qu'on pourrais contourner le mur 

Perso je trouve leurs ordi de mauvaise qualité mais très bien pensé (ergonomie....) . 
Dommage...


----------



## cloclo5743 (29 Décembre 2010)

tchoocolate a dit:


> Fait un scandale dans un apple store en montrant ton macbook à ceux qui veulent en acheter un, peu-être qu'il changerons d'avis...?
> 
> Moi le mec de l'apple care m'a dit que je pouvais faire passer d'autre machine maintenant que j'ai "une porte d'entrée" donc je ne sais pas comment on peut faire mais je pourrais peut-etre faire passer ton mb en prétendant que c'est le mien.
> 
> ...




Les ordi d'APPLE sont beau, très esthétique. Tant qu'on n'a pas besoin du SAV, tout va bien, mais si survient le moindre problème sur la machine, APPLE n'est plus là. Il faut voir comment les gens du APPLE CARE se "tortillent", pour vous dire que c'est de votre faute, et que la réparation n'est pas prise en charge, ils en sont mêmes  gênés. Je crois que pour être tranquille, et ne pas subir les inepties de APPLE, il faut en cas d'achat, regarder l'appareil, sans s'en servir, le mettre dans une vitrine, et se contenter de le regarder surtout sans y toucher. Voilà où en est la marque à la pomme, ils nous prennent pour des idiots aveugles et muets, c'est quand même une marque à problèmes, seulement une bonne réputation est difficile à gagner, mais facile à perdre. En ce qui me concerne, chaque fois que je vais à la FNAC, je ne perds jamais l'occasion de parler de mes déboires aux clients potentiels, en ce qui concerne la qualité des plastiques, et de conseiller au moins de ne pas acheter le MACBOOK, mais de se diriger  plutôt vers le MACBOOK PRO, mais tout le monde n'a pas les moyens !!!.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2010)

Il me semble que c'est bien pire avec la plupart des PC.
Personnellement, c'est sans doute l'argument qui me fera peut-être rester chez Apple : on a un SAV proche d'un SAV pro au même prix qu'une petite machine à petite config avec Windows inside achetée dans la gamme professionnelle.


----------



## cloclo5743 (29 Décembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est bien pire avec la plupart des PC.
> Personnellement, c'est sans doute l'argument qui me fera peut-être rester chez Apple : on a un SAV proche d'un SAV pro au même prix qu'une petite machine à petite config avec Windows inside achetée dans la gamme professionnelle.





J'ai deux SONY VAIO, et au bout de quatre ou cinq ans, le plastique est resté impeccable. Pourtant, le plus petit des SONY a bourlingué dans mon sac à dos, mais toujours en prenant de grandes précautions, c'est à dire dans un étui rigide, taillé pour lui au millimètre et acheté à la FNAC, une trentaine d'euros. Je n'ose même pas imaginé mon MACBOOK, même très protégé dans mon sac à dos. De toutes façons, la qualité chez APPLE, n'est plus au rendez vous, ils veulent gagner toujours plus, et cela se fait au détriment de la qualité. Voilà "le docteur" c'est triste, mais bon !!.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est partout pareil.Sinon , personne ne delocaliserait en Chine , que ce soit Apple ou un autre.
Bref , les mac sont moins fiables , mais personnellement , je suis bien content d'avoir un S.A.V sur place que je ne sais ou.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est partout pareil.Sinon , personne ne delocaliserait en Chine , que ce soit Apple ou un autre.
> Bref , les mac sont moins fiables , mais personnellement , je suis bien content d'avoir un S.A.V sur place que je ne sais ou.



Non c'est PU partout pareil, d'ailleurs, je doute que toute les marques possèdent ce problème.

Toshiba la eu ( en 2007 sur les P100-.....) mais pu de problème depuis. (Et il y en avait pas avant ...)

APPLE a ce problème depuis 2006 ... 

Entre design et solidité ou durée de vie, APPLE à choisi le design ... Ils ont quand même mit 4 ans à changer la conception du macbook pour pu avoir les fissures près du trackpad et autres .... 

Alors bon il faut pas abuser non plus, surtout qu'ils ont que 4 modèles en portables ...


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2010)

:modo: il serai de bon gout de recentrer la discussion sur le sujet initial, merci :modo:


----------



## cloclo5743 (30 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: il serai de bon gout de recentrer la discussion sur le sujet initial, merci :modo:


Mais quel est le sujet initial ????.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

cloclo5743 a dit:


> Mais quel est le sujet initial ????.


*
 Le MacBook Unibody Blanc connaît des problèmes de fissures ?* 

Réponse : Oui et APPLE s'en cogne depuis 2006.


----------



## cloclo5743 (30 Décembre 2010)

Je vois que tu es en ligne, mais que peut on faire contre la mauvaise foi de APPLE. Vraiment, je suis dégouté par ces gens qui nous narguent, et qui savent très bien qu'on a raison. Pago22 a un problème identique au mien, et pourtant avec APPLE, rien n'y fait. Alors "le docteur" est ce grave ?, dites le moi en épargnant mon coeur fragile.






Le docteur a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est bien pire avec la plupart des PC.
> Personnellement, c'est sans doute l'argument qui me fera peut-être rester chez Apple : on a un SAV proche d'un SAV pro au même prix qu'une petite machine à petite config avec Windows inside achetée dans la gamme professionnelle.


----------



## tchoocolate (30 Décembre 2010)

cloclo5743 a dit:


> Je vois que tu es en ligne, mais que peut on faire contre la mauvaise foi de APPLE. Vraiment, je suis dégouté par ces gens qui nous narguent, et qui savent très bien qu'on a raison. Pago22 a un problème identique au mien, et pourtant avec APPLE, rien n'y fait. Alors "le docteur" est ce grave ?, dites le moi en épargnant mon coeur fragile.



As-tu déjà essayer d'arriver dans un apple store avec un dossier contenant photo, lien internet, commentaire sur ces prôbleme de fissure? 

Ou essaye de prendre un macbook blanc dans l'apple store tu le plis/tu le ferme/tu plis/tu le ferme.... Jusqu'à temps que les fissures apparaissent 

Ou essayer d'arriver au geins bar à plusieurs avec le même problème dans les mains?

Je pourrais essayer de faire passer ton mb en prétendant que c'est le mien si tu veux.

P*****, avec les millards qu'il engrange, il pourrait réparer un petit écran de laptop a 50&#8364; quand même...


----------



## kowensyo (30 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, j'ai également ce problème la même fissure d'environ 1 cm sur la charnière, le mien a été acheté en novembre 2009. Il n'est donc plus sous garantie. J'ai cru lire en début de poste que ce problème est maintenant reconnu chez d'apple? Pensez-vous que je peux l'emmener dans un centre apple agrée et qu'ils me changeront la partie supérieur hors garantie pour 0 TTC (pris comme un défaut de fabrication)??


----------



## tchoocolate (30 Décembre 2010)

Le mien non plus n'est plus sous garantie et Ca a marché, EXCEPTIONNELEMENT. Le mec d'Apple a du négocier pour moi auprès du Apple 'central'


----------



## cloclo5743 (30 Décembre 2010)

tchoocolate a dit:


> As-tu déjà essayer d'arriver dans un apple store avec un dossier contenant photo, lien internet, commentaire sur ces prôbleme de fissure?
> 
> Ou essaye de prendre un macbook blanc dans l'apple store tu le plis/tu le ferme/tu plis/tu le ferme.... Jusqu'à temps que les fissures apparaissent
> 
> ...


----------



## cloclo5743 (31 Décembre 2010)

cloclo5743 a dit:


> tchoocolate a dit:
> 
> 
> > As-tu déjà essayer d'arriver dans un apple store avec un dossier contenant photo, lien internet, commentaire sur ces prôbleme de fissure?
> ...


----------



## cloclo5743 (2 Janvier 2011)

Un de mes amis a acheté à sa fille pour Noël un ordinateur MACBOOK PRO.  Le 25 décembre un des petits enfants a sans le vouloir, et en s'amusant  renversé la table où était posé l'ordinateur qui s'est retrouvé au sol,  sous un amoncellement d'assiettes et de verres brisés, ainsi que de  liquide (eau et vin). L'ordinateur est brisé, l'écran s'est détaché, et  il ne s'allume même plus. A l'achat, il n' avait pas pris l'assurance  remplacement à neuf, mais il avait pris à la place vol, et bris, pour un  montant de 140 ou 150; il se pose la question de savoir si l'assurance  va marcher, ou si cette assurance ne marche que dans un autre cas que  celui-ci; moi, je ne sais pas, y a t'il un texte précis pour ce genre de cas.




Tox a dit:


> Drôle d'endroit pour cette fêlure. Sans la photo, je cherchais l'un des points de pression de la charnière, alors que c'est bêtement le capot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tchoocolate (2 Janvier 2011)

cloclo5743 a dit:


> Un de mes amis a acheté à sa fille pour Noël un ordinateur MACBOOK PRO.  Le 25 décembre un des petits enfants a sans le vouloir, et en s'amusant  renversé la table où était posé l'ordinateur qui s'est retrouvé au sol,  sous un amoncellement d'assiettes et de verres brisés, ainsi que de  liquide (eau et vin). L'ordinateur est brisé, l'écran s'est détaché, et  il ne s'allume même plus. A l'achat, il n' avait pas pris l'assurance  remplacement à neuf, mais il avait pris à la place vol, et bris, pour un  montant de 140 ou 150; il se pose la question de savoir si l'assurance  va marcher, ou si cette assurance ne marche que dans un autre cas que  celui-ci; moi, je ne sais pas, y a t'il un texte précis pour ce genre de cas.



une chose est sur, j'aimerais pas être le ptit fils :bebe:


----------



## G4lover (2 Janvier 2011)

> APPLE m'a conseillé de tenter de faire "passer" cette fente auprès de mon assurance d'habitation, ce qui revient en un mot, à faire une fausse déclaration auprès de mon assureur. Cependant pour faire cela il faut déclarer que mon appareil a subi un choc, ou qu'il m'a échappé des mains, ce qui est parfaitement FAUX, et ça, je ne peux pas utiliser ce genre de pratiques. Pour ne pas remplir ses obligations APPLE est prêt à tout, même à nous suggérer la fausse déclaration. J'ai gardé le mail qui m'encourage à cela. Cela vous donne une idée de ce que APPLE nous ferait faire pour une opération qui coûte 230, et qui prend un quart d'heure (main d'oeuvre une centaine d'euros pour 1/4 d'heure, ce qui mettrait l'heure à 400 hors taxes). J'ai gardé le mail qui me dit que je pourrai agir de la sorte, mais je ne peux pas utiliser de telles pratiques malhonnête. J'ai gardé ce mail pour l'avocate de QUE CHOISIR, qui pourra certainement en faire bon usage; Pour moi un défaut d'usinage reste un défaut, et c'est à APPLE de prendre ses responsabilités. Se "défosser " de la sorte c'est vraiment ignoble.



A oui ça fait quand meme peur ...  Je pense qu'avec l'appui de ce mail , ça pourrait peut etre faire bouger les choses ...


----------



## Luxless (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, 
C'est avec une joie sans borne et non dissimulée que je rejoins la communauté des macbook unibody blancs qui ont la coque fissurée... (SARCASME). C'est exactement le même type de fissure que sur la photo en début de post sauf que un peu plus petite. (je ne tiens pas du tout à la laisser s'agrandir)
je vais encore faire appel à vous.... Je m'explique : Mon macbook je viens de l'acheter (septembre 2010), il est donc encore sous garantie constructeur (je n'ai pas d'apple care ou autre). Quelle est la procédure que je dois suivre ? Me rendre dans un APR à coté de chez moi ? (j'en ai un en bas de l'immeuble) Ou alors directement appeler le SAV d'Apple par le numéro communiqué sur leur site internet ? 
Je m'en excuse si la question a déjà été abordée mais au fil de ce post on en perd son latin alors je préfère redemander... 

Une autre inquiétude me tarabuste, est ce que le problème est reconnu même sur un macbook qui n'a même pas 3 mois d'utilisation ? 
cet ordinateur est mon ordinateur pour mes cours, la rentrée de février est là, est ce que vous pensez qu'il sera immobilisé longtemps ? 

Merci encore pour vos réponses 

Luxless


----------



## tchoocolate (28 Janvier 2011)

Luxless a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est avec une joie sans borne et non dissimulée que je rejoins la communauté des macbook unibody blancs qui ont la coque fissurée... (SARCASME). C'est exactement le même type de fissure que sur la photo en début de post sauf que un peu plus petite. (je ne tiens pas du tout à la laisser s'agrandir)
> je vais encore faire appel à vous.... Je m'explique : Mon macbook je viens de l'acheter (septembre 2010), il est donc encore sous garantie constructeur (je n'ai pas d'apple care ou autre). Quelle est la procédure que je dois suivre ? Me rendre dans un APR à coté de chez moi ? (j'en ai un en bas de l'immeuble) Ou alors directement appeler le SAV d'Apple par le numéro communiqué sur leur site internet ?
> Je m'en excuse si la question a déjà été abordée mais au fil de ce post on en perd son latin alors je préfère redemander...
> ...


----------



## nanou0508 (29 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, voila mon mac a aussi un problème de fissure. j'en avais une et une deuxième est apparu. j'ai pris des photos. j'ai achetée mon mac sur refurg en Octobre. je dois faire quoi à votre avis?

http://i72.servimg.com/u/f72/11/72/01/58/p1000210.jpg
http://i72.servimg.com/u/f72/11/72/01/58/p1000211.jpg


----------



## tchoocolate (29 Janvier 2011)

nanou0508 a dit:


> bonjour, voila mon mac a aussi un problème de fissure. j'en avais une et une deuxième est apparu. j'ai pris des photos. j'ai achetée mon mac sur refurg en Octobre. je dois faire quoi à votre avis?
> 
> http://i72.servimg.com/u/f72/11/72/01/58/p1000210.jpg
> http://i72.servimg.com/u/f72/11/72/01/58/p1000211.jpg



Appeler l'Apple care ou aller dans un apple store.

Les centre agrée Apple auront l'accord de repa, que si Apple te donne numéros de dossier.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

tchoocolate a dit:


> Les centre agrée Apple auront l'accord de repa, que si Apple te donne numéros de dossier.



Pour chaque appel Apple te donnera TOUJOURS un numéro de dossier


----------



## nanou0508 (29 Janvier 2011)

ok merci. je l'ai appellerais dans la semaine.


----------



## adrien95 (29 Janvier 2011)

Négatif moi je suis aller dans un réparateur agréer all mac dans le 95 j avai aucun numéro de dossier ; il m on pris l ordinateur sana aucun soucis ; il a scannent le numéro de série et c est tout


----------



## tchoocolate (29 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Négatif moi je suis aller dans un réparateur agréer all mac dans le 95 j avai aucun numéro de dossier ; il m on pris l ordinateur sana aucun soucis ; il a scannent le numéro de série et c est tout



Encore mieux alors.
C'est bizarre que certain revendeur accepte et d'autre non, si quelqu'un a une explication cela m'interresserai.


----------



## Tox (29 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas encore lu des cas (fissures sur les charnières) qui n'aient été pris en charge. Dans le cas de mon premier MB Unibody blanc (décembre 2009), la prise en charge a été immédiate et la réparation effectuée le jour même.


----------



## adrien95 (30 Janvier 2011)

moi c'etait plutot au niveau des aimants de fermeture


----------



## tit'marie (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de découvrir deux fissures coté charniere sur mon Mac
Je me suis précipitée sur la forum pour chercher des infos... je suis "presque soulagée" de constatée que je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas, car la photo postée plus tot est exactement celle que je pourrait faire dans mon cas.
Maintenant, j'aimerais savoir les résultats de vos démarches; pouvez vous donner des retours de vos démarches sous et hors garantie?? Le miens a 1 an et demi. 
Merci de vos témoignages

Marie


----------



## Tox (6 Février 2011)

Sous garantie, le mien est passé comme une lettre à la poste


----------



## JFL27 (6 Février 2011)

On vient de le faire pour un MB de 2008 sans extension de garantie. Apple a pris en charge le remplacement sans aucune autre démarche que de prendre rendez-vous avec un Génie !


----------



## Luxless (6 Février 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Négatif moi je suis aller dans un réparateur agréer all mac dans le 95 j avai aucun numéro de dossier ; il m on pris l ordinateur sana aucun soucis ; il a scannent le numéro de série et c est tout



Je confirme ! Chez Cicenter à Lyon ils prennent sans sourciller y'a absolument rien à redire. L'accueil est génial et la réparation a duré juste 24heures, sans immobiliser le macbook qui plus est ! j'ai été chez eux, ils ont fait deux photos et commandé un écran, je suis revenu le lendemain et la pose a pris 45 minutes  C'était génial et le changement est nikel. Le mec que j'ai eu bosse très très bien ! (pour les lyonnais je peux vous donner son nom en message privé)


----------



## eax25 (19 Février 2011)

J'ai également le problème de la fissure dans le coin de la charnière ! (sur les photos, il y a une petit trait au bout du crayon de papier, c'est pour voir si elle s'agrandit au fil du temps)

Mais en plus de ça : 
- l'écran n'est pas centré dans l'articulation, il tire du côté où il n'y a pas la fissure
- l'articulation n'est pas parallèle à la coque. Sur l'image ou il y a la fissure, on peut voir que le topcase dépasse plus que de l'autre côté
- quand l'écran est rabatu, on peut voir que le bas, côté charnière, est bien plaqué mais pas l'autre (le haut de l'écran)
- il y a 2 angles d'ouverture ou il se passe un truc. Au plus petit angle, il y a un blocage, on sent que ça force en ouvrant l'écran. Et à l'angle le plus grand, on entend un craquement. Je me demande si ça correspond pas aux angles ou lextrême bas de l'écran passe par dessus l'angle du topcase. Vu que rien n'est droit, ça m'étonnerai pas que ça entre en contact et que ça force un peu.
- l'aimant de l'écran aimante presque plus. Si je tiens le macbook verticalement en prenant la tranche de la charnière dans mes mains, l'écran s'ouvre tout seul
- en bas de l'écran, dans le coin avec la charnière, on peut voir une espece de bout de plastique qui dépasse, je sais pas trop ce que c'est mais ça participe peut être aux problèmes de l'articulation. Il y a ce bout des 2 côtés.

J'ai eu ce Macbook blanc unibody late 2009 d'occasion. Le proprio précédent (ou plutôt la) me semblait honnête en disant qu'elle en prenait soin (aucune marque sur l'écran par ex, fournit complet avec carton etc), je pense que tout ça était présent quand je l'ai eu (j'ai pas vraiment fait gaffe) et elle non plus n'a pas trop fais attention (à part l'aimant, elle ne m'a rien mentionné comme autres défauts)

Bien sûr il n'est plus sous garanti et le fait que ça force et la fissure ne sont pas rassurants. Pour l'instant ça gêne pas, mais qui me dit que l'écran va pas se fissurer en 2 à force ...
Je vais aller voir dans la boutique Apple du coin (pas aujourd'hui bien sûr c'est fermé, chez Apple on fait jamais comme ailleurs) mais je pense que je vais me faire envoyer bouler pour passer tout ça en défaut de fabrication. Je pense qu'il vont me sortir que j'ai fais faire un 180° à l'écran...

Si je devais faire une remarque sur Apple, je dirais qu'ils sont lamentables. Au prochain portable, je réfléchirai à 2 fois avant de prendre du matos qui coûte 2 fois plus cher que l'équivalent PC avec les mêmes perfs et ou les pièces détachées sont vendues à prix d'or.


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2011)

Tu cumules un nombre de défauts étonnant  Au passage, le problème de centrage est peut-être l'explication pour ce phénomène de fissure.

Pour te mettre du baume au coeur, vérifie auprès d'Apple si le défaut est reconnu au-delà de la garantie d'une année. En effet, Apple prend en charge ces fissures de capot de manière radicale : changement complet de la partie supérieure du MB Unibody, y compris la dalle. Ainsi, ta machine repartira de neuf avec un montage revu par le SAV.

Dans le cas de l'un de mes MB, j'y ai gagné un écran sans pixel mort ; le premier comportant un pixel défectueux 

PS : et j'ai été tellement bluffé par la rapidité du SAV de l'AS (moins d'une journée par le changement du capot) que j'ai souscrit l'Apple Care.


----------



## eax25 (19 Février 2011)

Merci pour ton soutient.
En effet, si ça passe hors garantie, je vais repartir avec un MB sans aucun défaut vu qu'ils vont changer tout l'écran ! Je vous tiens au courant, je vais aller à la boutique la semaine prochaine.


----------



## stayfe (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous !​
Alors voilà, il y a 3 jours je découvre ces mêmes fissures sur mon MacBook .. Je me rends donc vite sur le web pour savoir si ce problème est reconnu et je tombe ici. "Ouf, je ne suis pas la seule". J'ai donc contacté Apple hier, qui m'a fourni un numéro de dossier en me disant que je devais me rendre au centre Apple le plus proche afin qu'on constate ces fissures. 

Ni une ni deux je me retrouve cet après-midi à l'Apple Store de Montpellier, le vendeur prend mon MB et me dit qu'effectivement il va falloir changer ça. 
Après avoir entré mon numéro de dossier il me dit que le problème vient du fait que je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois. Je lui explique qu'étant en parfait état, le problème vient plutôt d'un défaut de fabrication et qu'il serait temps de le reconnaître car je n'étais pas la seule dans cette situation au vu des forums sur le net. Sa réponse ? Qu'il est normal que je tombe sur des personnes ayant ce soucis sur le web, parce qu'il n'y a que des "*couillons*" qui vont se signaler, qu'il ne faut absolument pas que j'en tienne compte parce que "si ça s'trouve, il n'y a qu'1% des machines qui sont touchées" ... NO COMMENT. 
Il me "conseille" alors de rappeler Apple Care pour obtenir une faveur car sinon le changement de coque va me coûter dans les 200e (et qu'il m'offrira la main d'oeuvre..). Il me passe le téléphone et j'explique mon problème. La femme au bout du fil me dit que ce soucis de fissures au niveau des charnières n'est absolument pas pris en charge, qu'Apple prenait à sa charge seulement les défaut au niveau de "là où on met les mains". Je lui précise donc que c'est bien un MB unibody et pas son petit frère dont j'ai eu vent des défauts qu'il a pu rencontrer. Je tente d'insister en lui disant que la première remarque du vendeur a été de me dire qu'il allait falloir effectivement tout changer, elle me demande si elle peut lui parler. Le vendeur arrive et me dit qu'elle a raccroché (??).
Après lui avoir rendu compte, il m'explique que le soucis vient du fait que je ne suis plus sous garantie, et que je devrais retenter d'appeler. Pas convaincue, je lui demande s'il ne devait pas prendre des photos pour "constater l'état de ma machine" comme m'avait dit Apple, et il me sort que non, qu'ils ne font jamais de photos..  Et qu'en plus ces fissures n'allaient pas s'aggraver et n'altérait en rien la fonctionnalité de ma machine.. Sans déc. :mouais:

Bref, je suis sortie et j'ai rappelé Apple qui m'a proposé de me donner l'email d'Apple Europe pour que je puisse leur envoyer des photos et voir ce qu'ils pourraient me proposer, sachant qu'en entrant mon numéro de dossier il a vu que le centre Apple avait refusé la prise en charge :hein: !

Et là que je rentre, je vois que le gars m'a envoyé une adresse postale en Irlande..  

Inutile de préciser que je suis très déçue par le comportement d'Apple, qui est loin d'être exemplaire. Moi qui avait acheté un MB pour la fiabilité et la robustesse du produit.. Je pense que ce problème de fissures est loin d'être reconnu par la pomme, car même si on est 1% de "couillons" ça doit représenter un bon chiffre de machines touchées malgré tout..

Pensez-vous qu'après ça il me sera possible d'obtenir gain de cause ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Passe chez iTribu.


----------



## stayfe (28 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Passe chez iTribu.



Etant de Nîmes je suis passée au MacAppStore, et ils m'ont dit que je devais voir avec le service Apple Care par téléphone .. Sont-ils plus avenants chez iTribu ? Non parce que si c'est pour que je me retrouve face à un vendeur qui attende que je lui demande une proposition .. j'aime mieux ne pas faire un autre aller-retour inutile


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Ils ont déjà rencontré des problèmes similaires , et eux , en tout cas , ont envoyé des photos à Apple pour réparation car la panne n'est toujours pas reconnue .


----------



## Mirabille (2 Mai 2011)

Où peut-on acheter une COQUE (le bas) d'un MACBOOK version 2006 ? rien vu sur iFixit, etc.  La mienne est totalement fissurée et abîmée, mon frère n'étant pas le plus soigneux, des vis ont sauté, etc. 

ils ne voudront pas forcément la prendre en charge car elle a été démontée une fois par mes soins car le clavier déconnait.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eax25 (24 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas donné de news depuis longtemps, j'ai abandonné l'idée qu'ils (SAV) puissent faire quelque chose vu la mentalité d'Apple, ça a pas empiré entre temps, pourtant je le trimbale tous les jours dans un sac à dos mais j'essaye toutefois d'y faire attention.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2011)

Mirabille : c'est le sujet macbook unibody, pas ton cas donc.

eax25 : j'ai exactement la même fissure derrière l'écran, je suis plus sous garantie, mais j'ai besoin de mon ordinateur, on va voir si le problème va être prit en charge. 

En attendant je trouve que ce macbook qui avait l'air bien sous tout rapport n'a pas du tout été critiqué a sa juste valeur.

Inadmissible d'avoir encore des fissures, vraiment des glandeurs chez APPLE.

Pourquoi il n'est plus en vente ? Même pas à cause du MBP vu qu'il est toujours possible d'en avoir pour l'éducation ... Il est plus en vente parce que les ingénieurs sont des grosses quiches pour les tests, comme pour l'iphone 4, jamais il test avec les facteurs réel extérieur, pour eux le macbook on l'ouvre une fois. 

APPLE une marque de confiance, mon .... 

De quand date le 1er macbook qu'on rigole ... ? 2006, le problème est apparu vite on est en 2011 on va retirer un an pour le modèle polycarbonate, 4 ans pour faire une étude des forces applicables entre deux partis liées. Bravo, mais bon après on fait la même connerie ... Avec à chaque un problème qui vient de l'ouverture/fermeture et d'une répartition des forces digne d'un mec en 4ème (oui c'est pas au programme, pour apple non plus de toute façon)

On en demande plus à des élevés de terminales, le design à tout "prix" fissure con PRIX.

Je vais mieux. :d


----------



## eax25 (24 Octobre 2011)

Y'a de quoi être remonté  effectivement ^^
Mais bon dis toi que ça se voit pas trop, que ça semble pas empirer dans le temps, moi du moment que l'écran tombe pas et que ça bouge pas, je peux tolérer (malgré le nombre impressionnant de défauts que vous avez pu voir )
L'écran est quand même la pièce mécanique la plus délicate sur un portable, comparé à des PC où les charnières tiennent plus en place au bout d'une certains temps voir même qui se brisent et la coque avec, c'est plutôt pas mal.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2011)

eax25 a dit:


> Y'a de quoi être remonté  effectivement ^^
> Mais bon dis toi que ça se voit pas trop, que ça semble pas empirer dans le temps, moi du moment que l'écran tombe pas et que ça bouge pas, je peux tolérer (malgré le nombre impressionnant de défauts que vous avez pu voir )
> L'écran est quand même la pièce mécanique la plus délicate sur un portable, comparé à des PC où les charnières tiennent plus en place au bout d'une certains temps voir même qui se brisent et la coque avec, c'est plutôt pas mal.



J'ai jamais eu ce problème sur PC et il me semble pour en avoir déjà parlé que une seule marque a connu des problèmes plus ou moins similaire, mais pas longtemps.

Si pour toi c'est triste a admettre, pas pour moi, les PCs sont plus solides que les macbook peut être exception de quelques modèles, aucun dans les 1000 euros en tout cas ... 

On verra pour la suite, moi j'ai une mini fissure de l'autre coté que j'avais pas.

Les rayures, le faite qu'il soit moins blanc je trouve que c'est normal, c'est moi et j'assume, la fissure c'est pas moi et vu les antécédents des macbooks sa m'énerve


----------



## eax25 (27 Décembre 2011)

Pour info il y a un topic chez Apple : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2365658?start=60&tstart=0


----------



## Winry07 (17 Février 2012)

J'ai un macbook unibody et il y a un mois je me suis rendue compte que le bottom case se décollait, j'ai certainement un peu trop geeké et la colle a lâché avec la chaleur de la machine. Le plastique est donc déformé et décollé. 

Sur internet j'ai vu qu'Apple recollait tout ça en 5 minutes gratuitement même hors garantie alors j'ai couru dans un Apple Store. Là bas ils me disent qu'ils prennent tout ça en charge mais ils ne recollent pas le bottom case, ils le changent carrément, que du bonheur! 
Mais le "genius" observe un peu plus mon mac chéri et constate des fissures très fines au niveau des charnières (je n'y avais jamais fait attention). Il s'emballe et me dit qu'ils vont changer l'écran. Voyant mon visage se décomposer il a rajouté que Apple prenait tout en charge même hors garantie car ce problème était reconnu, youpi! 

Malheureusement il m'annonce un délai de 3 jours, je n'aurai pas pu le récupérer avant 2 semaines, mais je le laisse à regret. Je l'ai laissé à 18h et le lendemain à 9h30, appel de l'Apple Store, il était déjà prêt! 

Franchement je trouve que sur ce coup là, Apple a assuré, j'avais tout de même une facture de 251 euros!

Bonne chance à tout ceux qui galèrent avec ce problème!


----------



## qlb212 (17 Février 2012)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème, et à l'Apple Store de Lyon Part Dieu ils ont changé la partie haute de mon macbook (incluant donc l'écran) sans frais en 20 minutes 

PS : j'étais hors garantie


----------



## bubushow (17 Février 2012)

qlb212 a dit:


> J'ai eu exactement le même problème, et à l'Apple Store de Lyon Part Dieu ils ont changé la partie haute de mon macbook (incluant donc l'écran) sans frais en 20 minutes
> 
> PS : j'étais hors garantie



je viens de tomber sur le sujet et je viens de constaté les mêmes fissures au niveau des charnières . je vais m'empresser d'aller dans un centre agrée pour changer cela en espérant qu'il n'y ai pas de soucis , mon macbook unibody late 2009 a 2 ans . 

La photo : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/img20120217213544.jpg/

Ps : j'ai changer le butom case il y a 6 mois mais j'avais pas fait attention a ses fissures .


----------



## Fulks78 (18 Février 2012)

c'est bon ça je comptais vendre mon macbook blanc 2010 j'ai vu cette petite fissure je vais faire changer tout ça avant de le vendre comme ça il sera comme neuf.


----------

